# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  Blah

## djprincessx

Well, about 3 years ago, I had 5 tanks up and running and then I left my ex-fiance, so now I have 2 tanks, my boyfriend has 2 tanks, so that makes a 50gal, 29gal long, and 2 10's but no where to put them in our apartment and we have no idea if we can have one because first we live on the second floor and second, the landlords pay the electricity because it is an old house and is split into 4 apartments so yeah. Anyways, I just want to have the 50 up and running so bad so i have something to play with. I have my 2 kittens but I miss my fish so much. I want some clown loaches again so bad and some other cool stuff  :Smile:  I am just so lonely without my fishies! AHHHH... sorry just had to vent that out :P

-Leslie :banana4:

----------


## Timo

My advice, just set 1 tank up i dont think you can get thrown out of your flat for having 1 fish tank. As for "the landlords pay the electricity" thats their fault for not setting up separate metered apartments.  :fishy:

----------


## Kirsty

we arent suppose 2 have nything like that in our house either even tho we do pay rent, and i have my fish tank, they cant chuck you out for it or say nything its not like its making a mess like a dog or something would.  Mines is just small atm till i move into my own house. 

I dont think it will do any harm to have one.  tell the landlord fishes need a home to go to...  :fishy:  thats if they did say anything.

----------

